
Millenials No. 1 Complaint - Sami_Lehtinen
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/07/02/a-millennial-therapist-brings-up-the-biggest-complaint-they-bring-up-in-therapy.html
======
Ultramanoid
> _“I have too many choices and I can’t decide what to do. What if I make the
> wrong choice?”_

